# Having trouble giving meds...



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

I been given meds for my degu dylan but hes the timid one so he doesnt like being picked up at all....How can I give him his meds??


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

Try injecting the meds into a little bit of wheetabix, it absorbs it so you can give it to him without picking him up


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Try injecting the meds into a little bit of wheetabix, it absorbs it so you can give it to him without picking him up


Very good idea  thanks I'll see if he'll eat it


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

do goo's like sweet things?

Alpro soya apparently are excellent for getting animals to take meds, just mix it in. 

I use banana flavoured baby food for the rats and that worked well


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

Daynna said:


> do goo's like sweet things?
> 
> Alpro soya apparently are excellent for getting animals to take meds, just mix it in.
> 
> I use banana flavoured baby food for the rats and that worked well


They love sweet things but unfortunately they aren't allowed them


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> They love sweet things but unfortunately they aren't allowed them


aww shame  thats why i asked i wasnt sure thanks


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

Daynna said:


> aww shame  thats why i asked i wasnt sure thanks


They can get diabetes unfortunately  The sweetest thing they are allowed are yoghurt drops with no added sugar, but you can only feed them it once a month! and even then no diabetic degus are allowed it. Thanks for the tip though, I know they like herbs and oats - these are things they can have every day.

Oh by the way, I found some weetabix but they are fortified with vits and iron  I'm not sure about giving that to them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

OctodonDegus said:


> They can get diabetes unfortunately  The sweetest thing they are allowed are yoghurt drops with no added sugar, but you can only feed them it once a month! and even then no diabetic degus are allowed it. Thanks for the tip though, I know they like herbs and oats - these are things they can have every day.
> 
> Oh by the way, I found some weetabix but they are fortified with vits and iron  I'm not sure about giving that to them.


Mine are fine with weetabix, however they only get it on the odd occasion  You only need a small bit to soak up the meds so it won't do them any harm


----------



## donna.n (Apr 22, 2011)

How about giving it him on a piece of bread.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

by some economy or organic wheatabix they dont bother to fortify them


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm having trouble too with Chico and Riley! I've been using jam but I know goos cant eat it. Tonight I've mixed it in with a little bit of porridge and it went down well. can they eat peanut butter?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> I'm having trouble too with Chico and Riley! I've been using jam but I know goos cant eat it. Tonight I've mixed it in with a little bit of porridge and it went down well. can they eat peanut butter?


They can't eat peanut butter either due to the high fat content


----------

